# Can PE Power exam help changing job?



## AAGR2013 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am thinking of working for utility company. I have no experience with power transmission, substation, relay protection...my current experience is PLC automation for long period time. This industry is not stable comparing to utility, and this industry doesn't require PE license as long as you can programming and commissioning... If I pass PE power exam and can get offer? Your advice helps me to decide what exam to take.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Not many PE's with the utility I deal with. However, I would think it would be a 'plus 1' on your job application to them.


----------



## FeederFault (Jul 30, 2015)

I work for a utility and recently got my PE. It definitely helped move me up the engineer ladder quicker. I would need to have about 10 years of utility experience to get where I am now without the PE, so it is a big plus. I think this is becoming more of a common thing for larger utilities expecting their engineer employees to be licensed. I don't even stamp anything for work so it's more looked at as an engineer status/competency thing. It also goes a long way in garnering trust from peers and customers. You should 100% plan on taking the PE Power exam if you'd like to work at a utility.


----------



## trainrider (Jul 30, 2015)

AAGR2013 I would certainly not discount looking at positions for either design firms or electrical contractors that work with the utilities because they would probably offer you a higher starting salary than the utility.

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## AAGR2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

FeederFault said:


> I work for a utility and recently got my PE. It definitely helped move me up the engineer ladder quicker. I would need to have about 10 years of utility experience to get where I am now without the PE, so it is a big plus. I think this is becoming more of a common thing for larger utilities expecting their engineer employees to be licensed. I don't even stamp anything for work so it's more looked at as an engineer status/competency thing. It also goes a long way in garnering trust from peers and customers. You should 100% plan on taking the PE Power exam if you'd like to work at a utility.


Thanks! You path is to gain experience then licensed, but my path could be licensed firstly, then try to get a job w/o related experience, do you think possible?


----------



## AAGR2013 (Jul 30, 2015)

trainrider said:


> AAGR2013 I would certainly not discount looking at positions for either design firms or electrical contractors that work with the utilities because they would probably offer you a higher starting salary than the utility.
> 
> Good luck on your exam.


Thanks! I am think consulting firms too, but I don't feel job secured. I was working for a consulting, and lost job during the recession, that is why I prefer utility, even low starting salary.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 31, 2015)

AAGR2013 said:


> FeederFault said:
> 
> 
> > I work for a utility and recently got my PE. It definitely helped move me up the engineer ladder quicker. I would need to have about 10 years of utility experience to get where I am now without the PE, so it is a big plus. I think this is becoming more of a common thing for larger utilities expecting their engineer employees to be licensed. I don't even stamp anything for work so it's more looked at as an engineer status/competency thing. It also goes a long way in garnering trust from peers and customers. You should 100% plan on taking the PE Power exam if you'd like to work at a utility.
> ...


Yes it's possible. I have 28+ years of experience in the utility industry. there are plenty of recent hires just graduated w/o utility experience. Believe it or not the enginering work is quite diverse. Relay engineer, substation physical design, control wiring design, equipment maintenance, etc. The engineering pool actually includes civil, mechanical and even industrial. If you're willing there are times when you will perform work outside your discipline. The job is relatively stable and satisfying. We have a good 401k and benefits package. Regarding the PE it generally is not required but is a very nice thing to have. In Alabama we have a utility exemption where, as long as you are performing work under the utility's umbrella, you do not have to be a licensed engineer. The PE does bring credibility and can be the difference for certain promotions along with increasing your hiring chances.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 1, 2015)

And the PE looks really good on a business card!


----------

